# Rams in with ewes after lambing?



## Jeepn_girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi.
 My first rams. So my ewes have lambed and the lambs are all doing great. I have two different breeds. Friesians and Finnsheep.
Will ewes breed back? I've read that the Finns can, even 30 days after lambing. Is this an ok thing to do? I am not really sure I want to breed back and have two litters this year. Basically due to lack of knowledge if the ewes can handle it and not be run down.

And I am planning on doing Finn/Freisian crosses, but I want particular ewes to go to each ram, not just who ever. Again, making me hesitate with just letting everyone out together...

Danielle


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 12, 2013)

If you do want to control who is breeding who, it is best to keep the rams and ewes separate except at breeding time.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Some can and do breed back while nursing while others won't. We have a couple of ewes who no matter how many lambs they are feeding will come back into heat at about 8 weeks post labor.

Keep your boys separate for now. After the breeding groups have been togeather 8 or so weeks in the fall you can reintroduce everyone. Keep in mind rams will fight after being separated.


----------



## Jeepn_girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok thanks.


Danielle


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with the earlier sentiments.

Also some rams get nasty with ram lambs.


----------

